# Palit GeForce RTX 2080 Gaming Pro OC 8 GB



## W1zzard (Sep 19, 2018)

Palit's GeForce RTX 2080 Gaming Pro OC is built to a cost and closely resembles NVIDIA reference design, and is meant for those who want to buy into the RTX 2080 ecosystem.There's still a surprising factory overclock to be had with this card.

*Show full review*


----------



## CheapMeat (Sep 19, 2018)

I think this the only card aside from the FE that is a true 2 slot from the ones posted today. But even the FE looks a tiny bit over 2 slots because of the fan tops.  That's the only thing that really stood out to me.  So if you're putting into a build with many other cards (storage, NIC, etc), this one is probably more practical.  It definitely should be a bit cheaper like you guys mentioned in the conclusion. Thanks for testing all these cards and even disassembling them.


----------



## Joss (Sep 19, 2018)

Dimensions are 292 x 112 x 40 mm according to Palit's site.
Still a bit long but not as much as those other monstrosities (I hate triple fan coolers  )
The only good looking card from those I've seen so far.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 20, 2018)

Reference PCB and the cooler isn't better than the reference one. Something has gone wrong with Palit here.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 20, 2018)

Over $800 for this?  I was hoping the 3rd-party offers would give more for a reasonable price.

But this is nothing for more.


----------

